# Best Competitive Archery Shops in southeast



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

I have shot in local 3D competitions for a long time. However, I have always used my hunting setup to compete. I would like to still compete with my hunting setup close to the season, but would like to upgrade into the open classes. My local pro shop is not very knowledgable about scopes/lenses/clarifiers or anything competitive archery oriented. Where can I go to get help and see a variety of products? I live in north georgia but would be willing to travel to get help!


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

stands4christ said:


> I have shot in local 3D competitions for a long time. However, I have always used my hunting setup to compete. I would like to still compete with my hunting setup close to the season, but would like to upgrade into the open classes. My local pro shop is not very knowledgable about scopes/lenses/clarifiers or anything competitive archery oriented. Where can I go to get help and see a variety of products? I live in north georgia but would be willing to travel to get help!


Schulers in gainsville can help you out .I to am gonna do the 3 d thing .Where are you located in n ga .Im in buford here.I have a little course to shoot if you want to.


----------



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

I am in Blairsville, Ga. I have been looking for courses to shoot that are not to far away. I would love to shoot sometime. I have a brother in law that shoots with me a lot. Where is your course located?


----------



## courtney1994 (Jan 29, 2010)

You can go to the Archery Barn. They sell clarifiers, lenses, and more. I'm sure they would be glad to help. Here's their website: archerybarnllc.com


----------



## pbdollar (May 1, 2005)

People at Archery Barn are great folks. Also, George Ryles (GRIV) has opened a shop with indoor lanes in Snellville,Ga.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

you have Benton Shooters Supply in Benton Tn. plus they have a 3D range close to the store also i have a 3D range in Dalton Ga. we will shoot every 2nd sunday of the month starting in Jan. call me for more info on both shoots also there will be a new shoot in north Murray County my number is 706-463-2950


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure how far They are from You but, Circle C Archery in Folkston,GA has everything You need.


----------



## CrimsonConquest (Dec 6, 2010)

How far is Dalton from Chattanooga?


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

2o to 30 mins south


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

ABTABB said:


> Not sure how far They are from You but, Circle C Archery in Folkston,GA has everything You need.


I shot with some great people from that shop in FL last year.


----------



## cola (Aug 12, 2009)

Terry's archery plus can hook you up. He is near New Bern ,N.C. 252-638-2349


----------



## daniel22 (Nov 23, 2010)

George Ryles place the archery learning center is a great place and is very nice


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

ABTABB said:


> Not sure how far They are from You but, Circle C Archery in Folkston,GA has everything You need.


x2!!


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

ABTABB said:


> Not sure how far They are from You but, Circle C Archery in Folkston,GA has everything You need.


3x - Family run - they have a level of expertise that is hard to find. Whole family are top level competitors.


----------



## renegadendn (Aug 31, 2009)

A four to five hour ride to Circle C Archery.


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

I 2 would like to say GRIV's new shop in Snellville GA is a top notch establishment. Lots of know how in there and from the shooters I saw some stiff competition. They are big supporters of the JOAD also, stop by if you get a chance..........


----------

